# Nurgle Daemon Prince WIP



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

As a little side diversion from the Plague Grinder and various other daemon units I am painting, I decide to play around with a Nurgle Daemon Prince. I still have to do a little more Green Stuff work on the belly area as well as other places.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

As always i have had a sweetspot for Nurgle and from seeing this I definately like what i am seeing. Nurgle is meant to be festering and you have captured it. Congrats mate.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

my suggestion would to add intestines drooping to the floor. besides that, great job with the GS


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

you have got to get yourself a night lords helmet and cut the wings off and glue them to the back of that daemon prince, pixie wings :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

uh I dont think a Nurgle Daemon Prince pixie would be a good idea. Know if I could get a hold of Be'Lakor wings it woul be on.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

hers is finished pic


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats great! i love that model, i think its one of the best GW have made for chaos.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

he looks gruesmoe, goodd job


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Just amazing work :clapping:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you Thank You


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

nice work. still woulda looked better with pixie wings.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

pixie wings were a bad idea.


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

A great conversion which turned out... GREAT. I love it! Grandfather Nurgle would be proud. uke:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

one of these days, i'll show you the awesomeness of the pixie wings...


lol but nice work anyway man!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work, very icky and yet cleanly painted.:so_happy:


----------

